# You know you're getting old when...



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

The pain ointment commercials on t.v. are interesting and you comment to your wife - "we need to try that..."

The average college student you talk to doesn't know who the Muppets were OR Fraggle Rock!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I know what the muppets are. what is Fraggle Rock?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Fraggles are also Jim Henson, but an 80s show on HBO, I do believe.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You can learn a lot from us old-timers, Vegas.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

When you're bopping along to a favorite song from high school, only to find you have on the oldies station.

When the guy from Bosom Buddies has been a serious actor for so long that a lot of people don't remember him any other way -- and now his son is a successful actor, too.

You see a gray haired man on a soap and you remember when he was the teen-aged heartthrob on that same show. Now his sons get all the action, and people come to him for his wisdom.

This happened to a friend of mine, yeah, that's right, _a friend of mine. _ Standing in an aisle at Target and a young woman in her late teens to early twenties asks me my friend what will get ketchup off a wall. I My friend offers advice only to be told she figured I  she would know since I she look like the motherly type. My friend's next stop was the Oil of Olay aisle. Hey, my friend still gets carded (when the restaurant or bar is dim.)

You want to use the three smallest fonts on the Kindle but since you want to be able to actually read the stupid book, you select the one of the three biggest ones.

You find yourself in a glass elevator across from the Xcel Energy Center in St. Paul, see a giant image of teen girls on the gigantic screen, and ask who are The Cheetah Girls. Three women younger than you say in chorus, "You don't have young kids, do you?" The question is rhetorical.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You are offered the senior's discout at a restaurant...and you take it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jobs where they offer senior discounts are no win. You don't want to ask people how old they are or assume, but Lord help you if you charge someone full price who is eligible. 

TAKE IT AS A COMPLIMENT, YOU OLD BIDDY!!

Sorry, flashback.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> You are offered the senior's discout at a restaurant...and you take it.


A friend of mine (yes, literally a friend of mine) actually had this happen to him recently. He's older than me but I don't know his actual age, but he doesn't look like a "senior" at all. And, yes, he did take the discount.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> When you're bopping along to a favorite song from high school, only to find you have on the oldies station.


Or, my variation...every time I go into Hannaford's (our local grocery chain) Steely Dan is the music playing overhead.



> You want to use the three smallest fonts on the Kindle but since you want to be able to actually read the stupid book, you select the one of the three biggest ones.


Yup, this could be me.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> You are offered the senior's discout at a restaurant...and you take it.


I figure if anyone is offering it to me I will take it - I can't help that they think white/silver hair is senior


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

..playing WII with your grandchildren and when puting in the year you were born they gawk at you like you are the oldest person in the world. You have to love them.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

At your annual checkup, the Dr starts the conversation with "At your age..."

I switched doctors.  I was only 35 and not quite ready for a geriatrics talk. (that was a while ago, I wish I was still 35)


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

when books you read and loved as a child are now free because they're out of copyright    

Kathie


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

when my primary care physician is the same age as my son!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

when you don't have to grease yourself in oil and lay on the bed to get your jeans on anymore because you prefer comfort over tight


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When you are telling a story and suddenly realize that it .... happened .... 35 .... years ... ago.  (shudder)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

You start buying shoes that are 'comfortable' instead of cute


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You remember reading alt.rec.sex and think of it fondly.

L


----------



## 12bcamping (Mar 22, 2009)

I had to explain to the girl next to me at work who Mr. Ed was.....


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> The pain ointment commercials on t.v. are interesting and you comment to your wife - "we need to try that..."
> 
> The average college student you talk to doesn't know who the Muppets were OR Fraggle Rock!


I loved the show Fraggle Rock.... ....I got some of the dolls for Christmas one year-Red and Mokie! I still have them, in some closet. 
kjn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

12bcamping said:


> I had to explain to the girl next to me at work who Mr. Ed was.....


A horse is a horse, of course, of course....

The Famous Mr. Ed.

I watched that show on TV. Yes, I'm old.

And then I search YouTube:





L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I watched that show on TV. Yes, I'm old.
> L


That's okay. I'm older. My daughter was born the month before Sesame Street premiered. She just had her first hot flash a couple of months ago. Wait a minute. I _am_ old.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

you see a car that's exactly like one you had as a teenager and it's in really good condition, so you get all excited . . . . . . . and then you see the license plate and it's registered as an antique. . . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

when you call all your children's names before you actually say the one you wanted to begin with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> when you call all your children's names before you actually say the one you wanted to begin with.


what if you do that and you only have one kid. . . I sometimes call him by all my brother's names first. . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> what if you do that and you only have one kid. . . I sometimes call him by all my brother's names first. . .
> 
> Ann


you are OLD!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> what if you do that and you only have one kid. . . I sometimes call him by all my brother's names first. . .
> 
> Ann


*I've called my singleton the dog's name.... *


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

You see a familiar electronic gadget in a "History of modern technology" exhibit in the Smithsonian AND REALIZE YOU STILL OWN IT! 

Happened to me a few years ago when I saw a TI SR-10 Calculator on display


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

dcom said:


> You see a familiar electronic gadget in a "History of modern technology" exhibit in the Smithsonian AND REALIZE YOU STILL OWN IT!
> 
> Happened to me a few years ago when I saw a TI SR-10 Calculator on display


*LMAO, that IS funny! Hmmm, did they by chance have a Tandy TRS 80 computer I was just looking it up and I came across a site called "Old-computers.com." Now I'm feeling pretty old...this was the computer that I used in HS ;-p*


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO, that IS funny! Hmmm, did they by chance have a Tandy TRS 80 computer I was just looking it up and I came across a site called "Old-computers.com." Now I'm feeling pretty old...this was the computer that I used in HS ;-p*


I don't remember but I did see some old Comdex give-aways (buttons, trinkets, etc...) on a display board and saw one from the company I used to work for back in the mid-80s.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

You like to go to old-computers.com and sites like it to see your old computers.

no one knows what cp/m is.

no one remembers Kaypro computers.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

dcom said:


> You see a familiar electronic gadget in a "History of modern technology" exhibit in the Smithsonian AND REALIZE YOU STILL OWN IT!
> 
> Happened to me a few years ago when I saw a TI SR-10 Calculator on display


My SR-10 died years ago, but I still look back fondly upon it. My chemistry prof wouldn't let me use it, said it would never replace the sliderule. Here's a pic for all you young ones.















Display is red LED, with scientific notation giving 8-digits mantissa and 2 digits exponent.

Semi-scientific "Slide Rule" functions.

Main integrated circuit - Texas Instrument TMS0120NC.

3.6v (3x AA rechargeable cells).

76 x 158 x 37 mm (3.0 x 6.25 x 1.5").

Made in U.S.A.

Introduced in November 1972, with a direct mail price of US$149.95.
Now calculators are at the check outs with the candy, priced at a dollar, with more functions.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> You like to go to old-computers.com and sites like it to see your old computers.
> 
> no one knows what cp/m is.


I remember cp/m. I have one of the original Osborne 1s (it is in the attic). I also have the external monitor to attach to it. Only 300 were made. I also have the complete collection of "The Portable Companion" (magazine that was published for Osborne owners).

I also remember what a Kaypro computer is. My friend Phyllis owned one.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I've called my singleton the dog's name.... *


I've done that! I try really hard to cover it up so she doesn't notice.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> I've done that! I try really hard to cover it up so she doesn't notice.


*LOL...kind of hard to do since the dog was a male  He was put down 6 years ago and occasionally I'll still slip up and call her Spencer ;-p*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> You like to go to old-computers.com and sites like it to see your old computers.
> 
> no one knows what cp/m is.
> 
> no one remembers Kaypro computers.


OMG, haven't thought about a Kaypro in years. It was our first computer and looking back it was really nothing more to us than a glorified word processor. Our first "real" computer - an Amiga. I must be old and I know it when....I look in the mirror!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Whoo hoo! Two cp/m heads!  WordStar 4evah!

did y'all ever play the Space Invaders that used all text to simulate the graphics? the ship was ^ and the bad guys were * \/\/ and stuff? that was fun - on an old green screen!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a screen cap of like a super deluxe ascii invaders!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Whoo hoo! Two cp/m heads! WordStar 4evah!


Oh, yes, I remember WordStar. It was the first wp'ing program I ever used.



> did y'all ever play the Space Invaders that used all text to simulate the graphics? the ship was ^ and the bad guys were * \/\/ and stuff? that was fun - on an old green screen!


I think I remember that. I certainly remember the green screen.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Osborne came bundled with WordStar, SuperCalc and DBase. What a concept, sell the software with the computer! Woo-hoo!

The first box of 5 1/4" disks I bought cost $40 for 8 disks. Eight disks in the box, not ten. Who dreamt that up?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My Osborne came bundled with WordStar, SuperCalc and DBase. What a concept, sell the software with the computer! Woo-hoo!


Yep, remember those programs, too. BASIC was also resident on those old computers. I loved programming. I wrote programs to calculate horoscopes, mortgage amortizations and some fun stuff, too. I did one that wove a rag rug on the screen in different colors. Lots of fun.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Eight disks in the box, not ten. Who dreamt that up?
> 
> L


The hot dog bun/wienie consortium?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

For some reason we were talking about calculators, and I said something about my old *reverse polish* TI.

The kid I was training (mid 20's, we're not talking teenager here!) asked me if reverse polish was something like pig latin   .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yep, remember those programs, too. BASIC was also resident on those old computers. I loved programming. I wrote programs to calculate horoscopes, mortgage amortizations and some fun stuff, too. I did one that wove a rag rug on the screen in different colors. Lots of fun.


Different colors? The built in screen (all 5 inches of it) on my Osborne was black with white letters. The super duper modern external monitor (of which only 300 were made, did I say that already?) was black with green letters.

I am trying to think of the first computer I had with a color screen. It might have been circa 1993, at least 10 years after the Osborne 1.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> For some reason we were talking about calculators, and I said something about my old *reverse polish* TI.
> 
> The kid I was training (mid 20's, we're not talking teenager here!) asked me if reverse polish was something like pig latin   .


My husband loved reverse Polish but it never made a lick of sense to me.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You know you're getting old when...

your beloved life partner sends you pictures of antique vibrators and then sends photographic evidence of which one his parents used --- don't worry, the picture is definitely G rated. Or maybe PG. But I won't post it here.

But here is the vibrator site. How many of these babies do YOU recognize? LOL

http://www.oobject.com/category/vintage-massage-gadgets/


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

your wide awake at 2 AM but can barely stay away at 2 PM


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My husband loved reverse Polish but it never made a lick of sense to me.
> 
> L


RPN was cool - I had an HP12c (i think) with RPN. I used to love showing off how to use it to people who couldn't get it.

9 enter, 9 enter, + enter = 18

its a stack based system if i remember right.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You know you're getting old when...
> 
> your beloved life partner sends you pictures of antique vibrators and then sends photographic evidence of which one his parents used --- don't worry, the picture is definitely G rated. Or maybe PG. But I won't post it here.
> 
> ...


Snicker, snicker, snort, snort - #6 looks like an electric rolling pin!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Snicker, snicker, snort, snort - #6 looks like an electric rolling pin!


It sure does and I bet that's how it was used, too!

I remember the magic fingers in hotel beds. Put a quarter in and the bed would shake all over for about 10 minutes.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You know you're getting old when...
> 
> your beloved life partner sends you pictures of antique vibrators and then sends photographic evidence of which one his parents used --- don't worry, the picture is definitely G rated. Or maybe PG. But I won't post it here.
> 
> ...


The first one,


Spoiler



the eye massage


, looks really scary. I wouldn't want to use that; it must have hurt.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

ROFL


----------

